# Prison Break on FOX



## ShirleyK (Jun 7, 2006)

Anyone watch this?


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 7, 2006)

r u kidding? the show which my husband wentworth miller (HOTTIE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















)stars in??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 but of course!!!! LOVE IT! i'm TOTALLY addicted to that show.


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 7, 2006)

I loooove Prison Break! and I looove Wentworth Miller even more


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 7, 2006)

ooooog *wipes drool*  I love Wentworth Miller- he is the perfect specimen of a man.. mmm.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 8, 2006)

dude.. DUUUUDDDDE! those blue eyes of his *swoons* he's so effin HOT! the things i would do to that man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *oops did i say that out loud???* ha ha ha


----------



## ShirleyK (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool... everyone are eyeing WM... he's so freaking cute... and watta genius... I like to see his tattoo... in the other words "I like to see him in half naked" LOL...


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 13, 2006)

lol I love how they concocted a way to show off Wentworth's body in like every single ep thanks to that tattoo


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 13, 2006)

they're going to start filming that in dallas now, I think.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_they're going to start filming that in dallas now, I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
duuuuuuuuuudddddeee! janice, make room for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll be coming over!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 13, 2006)

I would LOVE to be an extra on that show.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_I would LOVE to be an extra on that show. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ummm.. i'd like to be an extra on HIM!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 13, 2006)

lol the only dick I like in the world is attached to my husband 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though he (WM) IS eyecandy.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_lol the only dick I like in the world is attached to my husband 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though he (WM) IS eyecandy._

 
oh well me too, but for WM.... i'd make an exception!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  (jk)


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 13, 2006)

though of course there are rumors he's gay. :/


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_though of course there are rumors he's gay. :/_

 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! 

I tried to get into that show, just for the sheer fact that WM is so frickin' HOT, but I couldn't.  Sooo, I guess I will just keep the TV on mute as I caress the screen.


----------



## stacey (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_lol the only dick I like in the world is attached to my husband 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though he (WM) IS eyecandy._

 
100% agree. i'm attracted to your husband too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 =P jk jk


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_100% agree. i'm attracted to your husband too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 =P jk jk_

 
LOL We'll go with that


----------



## ShirleyK (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_though of course there are rumors he's gay. :/_

 
No way that he's a GAY... that is so NO WAY....


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_though of course there are rumors he's gay. :/_

 
those would be from the HATERS cos he's so damn fine and they're NOT!


----------



## Eemaan (Jun 20, 2006)

what series are you on in the US? we've just ended two, would love some spoilers...with warnings of course!


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ummm.. i'd like to be an extra on HIM! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












_

 

OMG, I just laughed ouut loud at work!!  That is too freakin hilarious... but.. I'd have to concur... that would definitely be the role I'd like to play.


----------



## Nicoletta (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_OMG, I just laughed ouut loud at work!! That is too freakin hilarious... but.. I'd have to concur... that would definitely be the role I'd like to play._

 
And she means it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Though both of you would have to fight me off first! :twisted:


----------



## toby1 (Jun 20, 2006)

I must be in the minority 'cause I find the guy who plays his brother WAY HOTTER


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 20, 2006)

poor guy, if I were the extra ON him, along with Juney and you, he'd be too damn tired to act.   Damn, I'd sure like the chance to wear him out.    Shame on me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm horrible :twisted:


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_poor guy, if I were the extra ON him, along with Juney and you, he'd be too damn tired to act.   Damn, I'd sure like the chance to wear him out.    Shame on me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm horrible :twisted:_

 
ha ha ha ha ah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  ain't that the truth! oh and toby, i DO think the brother is hot too so hmmmm... fivesome mel??? nick?? ha hahaha h ah ahah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  (i need to stop)


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 22, 2006)

did you see him on the cover of the TVGuide a while ago? Hot DAMN.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_ooooog *wipes drool*  I love Wentworth Miller- he is the perfect specimen of a man.. mmm._

 

_I am so in agreement with this. He is way too hot. _


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_did you see him on the cover of the TVGuide a while ago? Hot DAMN. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
u mean the cover that's sitting on top of my bedside table???


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_u mean the cover that's sitting on top of my bedside table??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
lol, you are too hilarious- does your DH get jealous that there is 'another man' in your bedroom w/ ya? lol

what week was that for? I need to get my hands on it... I just saw the pic on the TVguide website...   that boy is dangerous.


----------

